# General > Application Testing >  Sharing some projects

## trav1085

I just want to share some of my VB projects I've been working on in the past couple of months or so.

Try to break it, and then fix it, or just study it, make it better, make it work the way you want it to.

This isn't meant to be instructional. Just putting it out there to show what you can do with VB.

My main thing I'm doing right now is looking for programs I can re-create or command line programs that I can develop GUIs for. I really enjoy creating GUIs.



Program list:

*Calculatrice* - simple calculator
*DawnWAVE* - wave audio file player
*FileInfoViewer* - file/directory attributes and properties viewer
*ID3Tags* - ID3v1 tag reader (to eventually be full ID3v1/v2 tag editor
*MKVInfoGUI* - GUI for open source program MKVInfo (information on matroska video container files)
*MsgEnDeCrypter* - simple text encoder/decoder using a passphrase
*QuickAlarmClock* - title says it all
*SimpleAlarm* - decided to write the program again

Obviously the download is for the source code to these programs.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/gfcwr3sbst...jects.zip?dl=0

----------

